# Impulse buy lives up to the company name, and may save my woodworking journey!



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I have two of those (green and blue) and absolutely love them. I see myself getting two more soon too. They're great and worth the money.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I also have had two of these for about five years. They have held up very well.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Have to look into, other makes of these waste a good bit of sandpaper with the method of attachment


----------



## Woodbutchery (Aug 1, 2008)

I had similar feelings concerning sanding until one morning I made some sanding blocks. The key to it, for me, was the ability to quit worrying about whether the sandpaper was going to slip or slide about on the block.

Ain't it amazing what effect having the proper tool will have on our hobby?


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> I had similar feelings concerning sanding until one morning I made some sanding blocks. The key to it, for me, was the ability to quit worrying about whether the sandpaper was going to slip or slide about on the block.
> 
> Ain t it amazing what effect having the proper tool will have on our hobby?
> 
> - Woodbutchery


*Nod nod and more nods*


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

I too had the epiphany when I first tried using these holders: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2021

Changed my attitude to sanding in the way that your 'impulse' purchase did.

I extol the virtues of this type of holder to anyone I can force to listen!

I have three currently, always loaded 'rough', 'smooth' and 'fine', and identified as such.

Every time I cut something on the chop saw, I automatically reach for one of these to remove the 'bits', but certainly never used to bother before I got them.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

When you get really old, you will find that sanding really isn't so bad., I use a Bosch Orbital. It's quiet and practically weightless. The hook and look pads are one of the greatest things since sliced bread. My problem is that I sand things on a work bench and sit in a comfortable high backed bar stool. I find about 1/2 of my sanding is done while I am napping. I guess I am semi-conscious because the sander gets moved around but I do get a lot of short naps that are real relaxing. I seldom go below 320 grit so I don't grind holes in my projects.

I love sanding.


----------



## gblock66 (Jun 11, 2010)

In the article it doesn't say where to buy these sanding blocks . . .


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> In the article it doesn t say where to buy these sanding blocks . . .
> 
> - gblock66


I bought mine at Rockler:
http://www.rockler.com/preppin-weapon-sanding-block

There are other choices at Amazon. If you are patient, you can probably catch it on sale at Rockler.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

$22.59???? Wow. Why do these manufacturers always want to get greedy with their product costs?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

It's worth every penny. 
It's a lifetime purchase.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

> $22.59???? Wow. Why do these manufacturers always want to get greedy with their product costs?
> 
> - Bogeyguy


It really is a quality unit, glass reinforced plastic with quality steel mechanisms make this thing worth $23.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> In the article it doesn t say where to buy these sanding blocks . . .
> 
> - gblock66


I bolded the line regarding where I bought it



> when I made an impromptu stop at Woodcraft, and made an impromptu (impulse) purchase.
> 
> - paxorion


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> $22.59???? Wow. Why do these manufacturers always want to get greedy with their product costs?
> 
> - Bogeyguy


Totally worth the money. As NiteWalker said, a lifetime purchase. Very high quality tool. Seeing what others have said, I am inclined to one day buy another one, so that I can keep different grit paper clamped at all times.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I want to also add, that from what I know (and could find online), this tool is *Made in the USA*. Take that with a grain of salt on price, but I for one am inclined to support local and small business IF they can provide the quality to back it up. The Preppin Weapon meets the quality requirement.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

The one I bought at Rockler works great for me. The cost might be a little excessive.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

> I want to also add, that from what I know (and could find online), this tool is *Made in the USA*.


That's also one of the main reasons I bought these.
I'm getting sick of china made junk with american prices.
Kreg's automaxx bench klamps are made in china yet cost like they're made in the states. The china "craftsmanship" shows. I had to go through five to get two with good threads.


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

I bought one after reading this review. Love it. Easy to load and holds paper tight. Matches the width of a long blade automotive sander that I use a lot.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

> I bought one after reading this review. Love it. Easy to load and holds paper tight. Matches the width of a long blade automotive sander that I use a lot.
> 
> - DeLayne Peck


They were originally marketed for the car guys, so that makes sense.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

If getting rid of lousy sanding blocks and using a good one made hand-sanding more bearable, I'd guess that dumping the Gator Grit discs and buying some good 3M, Mirka or Festool discs (Or at least Klingspor which is decent for the price) will do the same for power sanding.

I've always used those three brands then one day tried out a Gator Grit sanding belt that came with a new sander and quickly realized how terrible that stuff is. It just didn't cut.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I got mine yesterday. Can't believe how well this thing works. It's amazing for being so simple.


----------



## gko (Jul 8, 2009)

I bought six different sanding blocks and found this one was by far the best. This was one of the few that was easy to change the sandpaper, the bottom was truly flat, doesn't waist and comfortable in the hand. Bought mine at Woodcraft. Was a little more than the others but it's the only one I use.


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

> $22.59???? Wow. Why do these manufacturers always want to get greedy with their product costs?
> 
> - Bogeyguy


American made by a small company. I have four, one in each color, for different grits. The only change I would make to them is to shorten 'em by about a 1/2". Getting the paper positioned right can be a bit of a bother.

Oh, and it's not a big deal for us, but it is for boatbuilders. They float. So if you happen to drop it in the drink, it's easy to recover.

I love 'em.


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

> I bought one after reading this review. Love it. Easy to load and holds paper tight. Matches the width of a long blade automotive sander that I use a lot.
> 
> - DeLayne Peck
> 
> ...


Actually, designed to meet the needs of the boat guys, quickly branched from there to the car guys, and finally to us wood guys. Similar to the way that the Micro-plane has spread into the kitchen. (What, you don't have a Micro-plane grater??


----------



## DavidWhite (Jun 2, 2009)

You can get them on Amazon:

Preppin Weapon









I just ordered one.


----------

